# Malfunction Junction planning stage



## Jimganley (May 28, 2016)

Finally got the table/base drawn in SCARM and I am mainly working with the center section. I want to make this my classification yard, the top of the pic is part of the main line which will be in a tunnel out of site, lower track is where I want to put a siding and off this siding will be the classification yard but how do I get the siding track to come out parallel with the main?
Thanks for looking


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm not a SCARM user but the posted drawing appears to
be sectional track. For a layout that size you would want
to use flex track. Selecting that when you go to SCARM
might make your results better. It certainly would be
easier lay the actual track using Flex.

Don


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

I used Walthers code 83 turnouts in my yard and a piece of Atlas 1/3 22 radius sectional 
track on the diverging rails came out just right. Code 100 should be the same.
Could work out for you???

I planed my layout with sectional track but used flex when I built the layout. 

Magic


----------



## redman88 (Nov 25, 2015)

For my curves in SCARM I use sectional track till it's set where I want them. Then I remove the sectional and replace with flex.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Maybe I'm jumping the gun, but when you have
a single track main and run DCC you can have
trains running in opposite directions. For that
to work, you would need passing sidings where
one could wait for the other to pass. These
could easily be added 'inside' your expanded
oval. 

Don


----------



## Jimganley (May 28, 2016)

I have increased the width of the table in the lower right and it is now 48" X 72" which will accommodate the included diagram.


----------



## Jimganley (May 28, 2016)

Another problem cropped up, I read in a 1950 Railroad Model Craftsman an article about bending switches, I have been looking everywhere on the web but I must not be using the proper key word. anyway what is happening is that I need to bend the switch ever so slight to get the proper radius and was hoping for some pictures.
Thanks


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

You can buy curved turnouts. I have a few on my layout. They are great for saving space. I bought Walters brand curved turnouts. They have been reliable and worked well for me. However they are a bit more expensive than standard turnouts. Here's an example: http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/Walthers-HO-8827-Code-83-6-5-Curved-Right-Tu-p/948-8827.htm. 

Mark


----------



## Jimganley (May 28, 2016)

Thanks Mark but WOW! almost had wallet failure I am trying to do this on the cheap using what I have collected over the years and find stuff at local auctions, I try to stay away from Epay been stuck in the shorts one to many times. I have this old magazine and as near as I can tell from poor pics is that the rail is cut numerous times then rail joiners are added and bent ever so slightly to get the curve to line up yet make a smooth turn.

Jim


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Jim

The easy way to 'align' tracks with turnouts is to
use flex track. You can get a 3 foot section for a very
few dollars and cut off what you need for each
situation. It readily bends to your needs.

Don


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I agree with Don -- flex track is the answer to getting things to line up "just so". I would leave the stock legs of the turnout alone and use flex track to depart from these. If you really need a different curve coming off of the turnout, you could cut off the leg and just add an additional length of flex track. It will work as long as you don't cut into the points or the frog.

That said, if you start monkeying with the turnout angles / curves, you run the risk of creating some very tight turns or abrupt changes in direction which will cause your equipment to derail, and that's just no fun at all.


----------

